# Limitless Waterfowl



## Water swatter (Dec 23, 2020)

Is anyone gonna do a story time on the Limitless Waterfowl blind incident that's making the rounds?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2020)

?????????


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2020)

Hmmmmmmmmm . . . Guess we ain't in the "know"


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 23, 2020)

There was a stretch where I thought the title of this thread were the limits set forth by the DNR


----------



## Para Bellum (Dec 23, 2020)

Do tell new guy.  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## tucker80 (Dec 23, 2020)

Did it involve a chainsaw?


----------



## across the river (Dec 23, 2020)

Metro Trout said:


> Do tell new guy.  Inquiring minds want to know.



There is video making its way around the internet of a guy cutting down a blind with a chainsaw.   Allegedly, the blind is on public land, the guy cutting it down is associated with a big guiding outfit out there in LA, and he was cutting it down because someone else beat him to it, or used it, or whatever.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Dec 24, 2020)

I wonder if he posted where he hunted online?


----------



## Bearit (Dec 24, 2020)

I’d like to see this video. Link?


----------



## kevbo3333 (Dec 27, 2020)

The kids were hunting In a blind someone else built on parish land. Limitless waterfowl outfitters built the blind, which is legal To guide on parish land with the proper permit.When the kids didn’t leave the guy cut the blind down. They had proper guiding permits but that doesn’t take away from the fact he possibly broke several laws on camera, and trashed his guiding outfits name. I have hunted with those guys several years ago and there were some issues with one guide who was mad because someone beat him to a small pond he was Wanting us to hunt. They kill birds but they think they own the marsh. If you hunt down there make sure you know you are on public land, they will approach you and tell you that you are trespassing even when you know you are on public land, good ol LA water laws!!!!


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Dec 27, 2020)

Pretty sure that is considered intimidation, and I know most states have a law against that. I believe Arkansas may have made it a felony.


----------



## Bearit (Dec 27, 2020)

They would of needed more then a chainsaw.


----------



## Goatman70 (Dec 28, 2020)

He would've had some #3 or #4 Black Cloud holes in his boat


----------

